# What will Earth's cities be like in the future?



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

what will the future earth/city like?

post ur pics!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

big places full of dirt, overpopulation, poverty, crime and everything that's bad.

http://img37.echo.cx/my.php?image=thefuture7ty.png


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

And after this we will al die because of a agresive virus like cholera or the plague!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Production would probably go slower, because we would have depleted all of our main energy sources. So that means less skyscrapers!!
I dont know, maybe there would be an alternative energy solution that is just as powerful and cheap as oil.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Soufian said:


> big places full of dirt, overpopulation, poverty, crime and everything that's bad.


I agree. Safety life on earth would not be possible any longer. Rich people will go to live on March.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Something like this:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^^^lol, I doubt that.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Something like this:


They've built cities in oceans???


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Hehe someone has been watching too much Star Wars...although must admit Coruscant kicks ass.


----------



## DoctorZero2 (Mar 2, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Something like this:


Is that Dubai 2050?


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Something like this:


^ taken from star wars right?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

pottebaum said:


> LtBk said:
> 
> 
> > Something like this:
> ...


In thousands of years' time, it's possible. But not in the near future.


----------



## geminiguy7 (Apr 7, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> In thousands of years' time, it's possible. But not in the near future.


I wish I could life for thousands of years,I would love the feeling of living in a 7000m apartment building


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

geminiguy7 said:


> I wish I could life for thousands of years,I would love the feeling of living in a 7000m apartment building


mee too


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, maybe you will.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=201115


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Mr Man said:


> This will kick arse. Sign me up!
> 
> The earth's population would quadruple and most of the planet will look like this
> 
> ...


maybe like this ??


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

It's going to depend a _lot_ on where you live....


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free ways

http://img278.imageshack.us/my.php?image=freeway2838ch.jpg

Downtown

http://img278.imageshack.us/img278/4227/futurecity1952fl.jpg

http://img278.imageshack.us/img278/391/visionarycity0xe.jpg


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

^^ haha i like that frwy pic, seems possible i guess, lol. and that 2nd DT pic, that would b really cool


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Something like this:


Lets hope that happens!


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

effer said:


> Lets hope that happens!


Seems more like a Star Wars pull out..


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

effer said:


> Lets hope that happens!


Let's not! In order for the earth to look the way it does in either of those pictures the planet's natural resources would have to be completely used up.

Not good.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Japan is building a "vertical city" that could possibly stand 3000m. They will build it in Tokyo which will be called Sky City.
















It's like a city in one tower.


























Japanese scientist said the tower will made possible by the year of 2160's at least.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

http://img278.imageshack.us/my.php?image=freeway2838ch.jpg



kinda look like LA...


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

This might be New York in the future:


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

> Let's not! In order for the earth to look the way it does in either of those pictures the planet's natural resources would have to be completely used up.


Ergo, the economic rationale behind aggressive mining operations in the asteroid belt, Jupiter's moons, and a few TNOs found to be full of valuable stuff ripe for the taking.


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

Siopao said:


> Japan is building a "vertical city" that could possibly stand 3000m. They will build it in Tokyo which will be called Sky City.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be awesome


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Talk about the awful earthquake in Tokyo, I hope this sky city be actually in the "SKY" and not on the ground, otherwise, it will be worst than WTC when it collides!  



Siopao said:


> Japan is building a "vertical city" that could possibly stand 3000m. They will build it in Tokyo which will be called Sky City.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

How about this for chicago? 

Now...








Near futur...


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Talk about the awful earthquake in Tokyo, I hope this sky city be actually in the "SKY" and not on the ground, otherwise, it will be worst than WTC when it collides!


Theyve actually solved that problem if youd watch the Discovery Channel 

They do have a shock observer on the base of Sky City which was tested in Takaneka Research Institute. When there is an earthquake, a gigantic hydrolic arms holds the tower which is controlled by a computer and a sensor. It is currently being use in Tokyo City hall and many mulit-national corporations in Tokyo.. So it is a big help to achieve on building the Sky City.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Siopao said:


> Theyve actually solved that problem if youd watch the Discovery Channel
> 
> They do have a shock observer on the base of Sky City which was tested in Takaneka Research Institute. When there is an earthquake, a gigantic hydrolic arms holds the tower which is controlled by a computer and a sensor. It is currently being use in Tokyo City hall and many mulit-national corporations in Tokyo.. So it is a big help to achieve on building the Sky City.


Of course Tokyo has to have some kind of shock observer of some sort in their skyscrapers, how else do you think that architects would risk the lifes of thousands by building their corporate skyscapers this tall. Talk about something of this gigantic as sky city, you can forget about it for a long, long time... . Isn't Tokyo's under achievement for asias WTBs a sign to tell you that building the structure this tall and huge is just an concept, they better of building that kind of sky city in the places like Chicago, NYC and Dubai where the soil, floor plate and foundation are well off. So Tokyo do have big ambition, but I dont see it happen unless it actully build out of SKY and SKY only!


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

All land mass covered with this:








and









with a FEW bubbles of nice rich development/skyscrapers.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> So Tokyo do have big ambition, but I dont see it happen unless it actully build out of SKY and SKY only!


If Sky City is that far-fetched from reality, you should see their Pyramid City vision


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Monkey said:


> In thousands of years' time, it's possible. But not in the near future.


Think about where we were a thousand years ago... Even two hundred years ago.

I'm guessing 200 years till cities look similar.


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

Robots will do most of our labour work. 

We will be scientists, cloners, intergalctic explorers and have really awsome jobs. We will have chips inside our brain and will not be born inside your mother, we will mine distant usless planets and explore the universe bit by bit, till we can send our children on camp to a planet similar to earth.

We will go through few large wars that kill abour 3 billion people all together but we will advance and move on, with new technology till we run into the edge of the universe get sucked down a black hole or the universe colapses in on us, mabey we will ba able to find other universes within a greater space time than we currently know of. 

But they will be tall green, eco and cool as hell.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

hopefully, something like this...


----------



## Kuusel (Aug 9, 2005)

c0kelitr0 said:


> hopefully, something like this...


If the density is even lower, that will be more fantastic!


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

We need to contextualize this with a point in time as some visions are ok only for 50 years while the sky is the limit for those who are thinking hundreds of years ahead. Asuming no catastrophes, Bigger buildings in big complexes, burbs will be satellites in farther places but much better transport systems. Similar to cokelitros' vision.


----------

